# Southwest Ohio Muskie Association



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Is having its first outing at Caesar Creek on Sunday April 15. Meet at the Wellman Ramp at 7am. $20 donation + $5 big fish jackpot (optional). 1st place will also receive an ABU Record reel. A short meeting, food, and prize distribution to follow @ 5pm.

This is open to any and all that want to fish.

If you are planning to fish please post here so we know how much food we need!!!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Chris, will we be ice fishing or open water fishing? 

On a side note: Global warming....right!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Well I hope it is open water, but if not we will drill some holes. lol


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

From the messages I have gotten it looks like we are gonna have a pretty decent turnout. 

Come on out and join us!!!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Due to the high wind warnings for tomorrow and knowing that some of our guys will be fishing out of small boats we have decided to reschedule the outing for next Sunday the 22nd.


Caesar Creek Lake
7am meet at Wellman ramp, short rules meeting, fish until 4:30pm.

Short meeting, food, and prize distribution to follow @ 5pm.


$20 donation, $5 big fish jackpot (optional).

Open to any and all.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

can we rent boats for it?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

There is no place to rent boats however we may have a few guys with an empty seat in their boats. Let me check and I will post back here.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Is anyone going to come to the SOMA outing this sunday at CC. Should be a great time for everyone!!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be checking out the shin-dig aboard the BITE-ME II


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a partner and I'll be there Sunday.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Fantastic! Look forward to meeting you also.


----------

